# How can we make a non-CCW state a Pro-CCW state?



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

After the D.C. v Heller case, I think there's hope for other states to improve or even uplift their gun control issues, especially with CCW.

California and other states that are "may issue" states, need be a "shall issue" state. I'm wondering what ways can we change a literally non-issue state a pro-CCW state.

Your thoughts please.

I currently have a Utah CCW and very grateful to have it. Thank you.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The obvious answer is to elect pro-gun state legislators who will sponsor and pass pro-CCW legislation.

Even if we get a favorable decision in _Heller_, I seriously doubt it will eliminate all "reasonable restrictions." States will undoubtedly still be able to make laws restricting CCW. I think this is reasonable under the federalist system, which allows individual states to decide what is best for them.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with restrictions, but I think "may issue" goes too far. I shouldn't have to prove a "need" to carry before it is issued. Unless I have done something to show otherwise, I reserve the right.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the heller case has nothing to do with CCW
this topic is not on the table for the SC to decide.


i have read the oral argument transcripts and heard the audio of the oral arguments - i have also downloaded all of the briefs in favor of heller - 
i have read three of them but i have a lot of reading left to do (HA)
it is very interesting to see who filed briefs in favor of heller and DC
to me....it appears that the dc law is going down


----------

